
Hawking’s final science study released - laurex
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-45826748
======
dchest
Guardian article quoted by BBC (it also has a link to the paper):
[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/oct/10/stephen-
hawk...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/oct/10/stephen-hawkings-
final-scientific-paper-released)

------
laretluval
No link to the actual study?

~~~
kleopullin
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.01847](https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.01847) Abstract,
it looks like a preprint so there should be a link to a PDF.

~~~
ekphrasis
Top right corner of the publication post, or
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.01847.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.01847.pdf).

